# Flexible Internet Connection?



## SilverMagpie (Feb 28, 2010)

We are only in Spain for two or three months a year and so we need an internet connection/dongle that we don't have to pay for when we're not using it.
I know that although it's common in other countries that doesn't necessarily mean it's possible in Spain but if anyone has any ideas I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

SilverMagpie said:


> We are only in Spain for two or three months a year and so we need an internet connection/dongle that we don't have to pay for when we're not using it.
> I know that although it's common in other countries that doesn't necessarily mean it's possible in Spain but if anyone has any ideas I'd really appreciate it.


Orange have a pay-as-you-go dongle thing where you only pay on the days you use it.

Internet móvil. 3G. Conexión a Internet módem usb Huawei, Novatel: Tienda Móvil Orange.


----------



## SilverMagpie (Feb 28, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Orange have a pay-as-you-go dongle thing where you only pay on the days you use it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really grateful for that - and for such a quick response. Much appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

While in the mountains I am use a Vodafone dongle which allows you to buy a week at a time or more with discounts the longer you take it. One week was 19 euros.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Quite a useful review of the Carrefour 3G dongle here


----------

